# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Prostatakrebs oder Prostatitis

## Marius293

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln.. mir geht es schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht gut, angefangen hat alles Rückenschmerzen die immer schlimmer wurden und Probleme mit der Prostata.
Ich bin 47 Jahre und habe schon 2-3 Jahre Probleme mit der Prostata, nächtlicher Toilettengang (2-3mal) , Schmerzen beim Samenerguss und immer wieder mal brennen beim  pullern. 
In der letzten Zeit sind aber noch enorme Schmerzen dazugekommen im Bereich der Prostata ( Hoden und Penis) sowie massive Probleme im Rücken ( ziehen bis in die Beine/ Arme) sowie neurologische Symptome.  
Die Schmerzen ziehen sich auch bis in die Finger bzw. Füße und sind ganz oft im Becken.
Habe auch öfter Gangprobleme.
Auch Bauchschmerzen/ Blähungen sind dazu gekommen.
Letztes hatte ich auch Blut in der Samenflüßigkeit.
Mein PSA wert war im Januar bei 1,8 und ist jetzt im Mai auf 1,4 gesunken.
Mein Urologe hat noch eine Tastuntersuchung und eine Ultraschalluntersuchung durchgeführt- ohne Ergebnis.
Er meinte ich soll mir keine Gedanken machen, verschrieb mir Antibiotika und pflanzliche Medikamente gegen Prostataprobleme.
Ein MRT ist schwierig, da ich einen Herzschrittmacher habe. ( seit meiner Jugend)
Nun eine Frage, da der PSA Wert ja gesunken ist, ist es trotzdem möglich ein Prostatacarzinom zu haben?
Kann eine chronische Prostata solche Schmerzen und Symptome im ganzen Körper verursachen ( Knochenschmerzen, Gangstörungen etc ? oder sind es evtl Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule?
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, hatte noch nie solche Probleme/ Schmezen. 
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?
Biopsie durchführen lassen?

----------


## barlaus37

Zu  viele  und  zu  unspezifische  Baustellen.  Könnte  auch  Kombination   unterschiedlicher  Krankheiten  sein.


M.E.   
Abklärung  universitäre  Urologie    und    Neurologie  nötig.

----------


## Tom_HH

hat der Urologe auch explizit Prostatasteine ausgeschlossen? Sind eher selten und oft auch unbemerkt, können aber auch zu Problemen führen, ähnlich wie bei Dir

https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...prostatasteine

In jedem Falle würde ich auch einen weiteren ausgesuchten Urologen zu Rate ziehen....

----------


## Georg_

Eine Tastuntersuchung und eine Ultraschalluntersuchung erkennen viele Tumore nicht. Eine Biopsie würde fast immer einen Prostatakrebs feststellen können. Ich würde die machen lassen, man muss ja irgendwie mit der Diagnose vorankommen.

----------


## barlaus37

Nachricht gelöscht von Barlaus37

----------


## Michi1

Diese Sendung kam gestern im NDR. Vielleicht hilft sie dir zu entscheiden.
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundhe...satest101.html

----------


## MartinWK

Für eine Biopsie ist es zu früh.
War das wirklich Blut im Urin? Wie wurde das bestätigt?
Es gibt 5 Möglichkeiten:
1. Der Urologe hat recht und das sind psychosomatische Symptome.
2. Prostataentzündung - Antibiotika helfen nicht immer, kann ein seltener Keim sein
3. gutartiger Tumor, entzündete Zyste (hängt davon ab, wie gut der Urologe mit dem US klarkommt)
4. Prostatakrebs mit neuroendokriner Entartung (niedriger PSA) und Knochenmetas.
5. ganz andere Krankheit.
4. ließe sich einigermaßen mit einem CT ausschließen, es reicht vermutlich auch ein Szintigramm.
5. erfordert ein gründliches Check-Up.
Für 1. bis 3. würde ich zusätzlich einmal einen anderen Urologen aufsuchen.

----------


## Marius293

> hat der Urologe auch explizit Prostatasteine ausgeschlossen? Sind eher selten und oft auch unbemerkt, können aber auch zu Problemen führen, ähnlich wie bei Dir
> 
> https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...prostatasteine
> 
> In jedem Falle würde ich auch einen weiteren ausgesuchten Urologen zu Rate ziehen....


Nein das hat der Urologe nicht ausgeschlossen, eigentlich hat er nur Ultraschall durchgeführt.
Es ist in Dresden gar nicht so einfach einen guten Urologen ( Termin) zu bekommen.
War in der Uniklinik, dort bekommt man überhaupt keinen Termin.
Werde da vielleicht mal als Notfall mich einweisen lassen..

----------


## barlaus37

Kann  vielleicht  dein  Hausarzt   beim   uroonkologischen  Zentrum  an  der  Uni  Dresden   bei   Prof.  Thomas  direkt   anrufen  und  deinen  Fall   schildern   und dann Überweisung  machen  ?


Damit kein Missverständnis  aufkommt: 
Ich  weiss  nicht,  ob  Du  Krebs  hast.
Es geht  nur  darum,  Dich  in  das  Uniklinik-System  reinzubringen,  damit   ein  Abklärungsprozess,  evtl. 
auch  orthopädisch /  neurologisch   in  Gang  kommt.  


Vielleicht   weiss   jemand   von   der  regionalen   Selbsthilfegruppe noch   eine  Möglichkeit  (BPS Hotline -Anfrage,  welche Gruppen  es  im  Raum  Dresden gibt). 

LG 
Barlaus

----------


## RalfDm

> (BPS Hotline -Anfrage,  welche Gruppen  es  im  Raum  Dresden gibt)


Warum so umständlich?
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ => Helfen => Gruppensuche => Umkreissuche => PLZ und Umkreisradius eingeben => SHG Dresden finden:

Herr Manfred Seelig
                                        Lößnitzstr. 9 B
                    01640 Coswig                                                                                 *Kontaktdaten* 

                    Tel.: 03523 63181
E-Mail: seelig1@gmx.de

Ralf

----------


## Marius293

> Kann  vielleicht  dein  Hausarzt   beim   uroonkologischen  Zentrum  an  der  Uni  Dresden   bei   Prof.  Thomas  direkt   anrufen  und  deinen  Fall   schildern   und dann Überweisung  machen  ?
> 
> 
> Damit kein Missverständnis  aufkommt: 
> Ich  weiss  nicht,  ob  Du  Krebs  hast.
> Es geht  nur  darum,  Dich  in  das  Uniklinik-System  reinzubringen,  damit   ein  Abklärungsprozess,  evtl. 
> auch  orthopädisch /  neurologisch   in  Gang  kommt.  
> 
> 
> ...


Naja mein Hausarzt ist da ein bisschen bequem..er hat mir eine Überweisung zum Urologen/ Neurologen und Orthopäden gegeben, den Rest sollen die Fachärzte erledigen. 
Er kümmert sich da wirklich überhaupt nicht drum.
Ich kümmere mich mal um eine Privatsprechstunde, da ist man schneller drinnen.
Muss ich eben mal die paar Euro zahlen, die Gesundheit ist es mir Wert.

----------

